# Wooden teethers?



## MamitaM (Sep 10, 2010)

I'd like to get my son a teether soon. I know I want to avoid any $ store plastic ones b/c they scare me,but are some plastic ones ok and safe to use? What about wooden ones? Are they safer and how do I know they are safe?


----------



## Knitting Mama (Jan 24, 2010)

We bought gorgeous wooden teethers from Etsy:
http://www.etsy.com/people/littlesap...ref=ls_profile

If you want the kind you can refrigerate for extra relief, Green Sprouts makes some:
http://www.amazon.com/Green-Sprouts-...8288361&sr=8-3


----------



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

We got one of the plastic ones you can put in the fridge from our local health food store. It's non-toxic plastic with none of those dangerous plastic softeners and no BPA. Around here 'BPA free' is the thing to look for in plastic products (like bottles, pacifiers, toys). You can also check this website http://www.healthystuff.org/departments/toys/ for toxicity of specific toys, both wooden, fabric and plastic. For wood toys I know Haba and Brio use non-toxic paints and glues. We have a couple teethers from Haba that DS likes. And there are tons of other, smaller companies in the US. Just google "non toxic wood toys" and you'll get loads of lists of companies making good wooden toys (Etsy is also a good source) you can order online.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

This is by far my favorite of the natural teethers. http://www.amazon.com/Habermass-1121...8380519&sr=1-1

Most teethers are actually way to bulky and heavy and are more about sales then good design. For a cold one, natursuten is good. A lot of babies like Sophie the giraffe. All are trustworthy.


----------



## MamitaM (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh I love Sophie! I'd totally forgotten that she's also a teether! I plan on getting her soon for my son.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Sophie is great!

We have quite a lot of favourite wooden teethers. I love this one especially and this one too. And these Birthstone Rattles are great too! Though most of where I order them from are UK websites - so you will have to check if you can get them where you live (cause postage would be very high otherwise if they even post overseas! hehe)

Wood is a regenerative resource. It stimulates the child's senses with its texture and variations in colour. Wood smells good and has its own temperature. Bacteria cannot reproduce on wood (no need to clean them really or worry about germs reproducing in hard to reach places on a teether toy like with plastic!). When wooden toys break they can be fixed. And lastly, wood is recyclable (not to mention they last forever! - Save them for your Grandchildren! hehe).


----------



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JudiAU* 
This is by far my favorite of the natural teethers. http://www.amazon.com/Habermass-1121...8380519&sr=1-1
.

Haha! We have that one!! Even though it makes a rattling sound, DS somehow prefers this one.


----------



## ChocolateNummies (Apr 9, 2007)

We have a couple of Haba teethers that ds seems to enjoy. I've been looking around at others and really like what I see on etsy. I like the wooden rings with felted wool since sometimes ds seems to like something hard and sometimes something made of cloth Like =tags&includes[1]=title]this or =tags&includes[1]=title]this.

Lately, though, his favorite thing to hold and gnaw on is a peg clothespin - the old fashioned or craft kind that are only one piece. It fits his little hand perfectly. I just made sure it didn't have any splintery edges before I gave it to him.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Also, when actively teething both of my kids love a toothbrush. Have a natural one on hand.


----------



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChocolateNummies* 
We have a couple of Haba teethers that ds seems to enjoy. I've been looking around at others and really like what I see on etsy. I like the wooden rings with felted wool since sometimes ds seems to like something hard and sometimes something made of cloth Like =tags&includes[1]=title]this or =tags&includes[1]=title]this.

We have a felted rattle my mom got for us on Etsy, but he isn't that into it at the moment.

I would think that a wool teether would end up getting little tiny wool hairs in baby's mouth. Does that happen with those? They sure are cute!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

These are made in the USA and are not that expensive. They also have rattles and other lovelies.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JudiAU* 
Also, when actively teething both of my kids love a toothbrush. Have a natural one on hand.

DH actually bought a vibrating toothbrush! He intended on using it - it was on offer. Well...DS1 got ahold of it because it looked so much fun! (who could blame him? lol) - that DH - for obvious reasons lol - went out and bought a plain toothbrush to use instead!

It is now a FAB teether for DS2! Vibrating action to massage sore gums! They really should just market a teether like it! lmao


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 
DH actually bought a vibrating toothbrush! He intended on using it - it was on offer. Well...DS1 got ahold of it because it looked so much fun! (who could blame him? lol) - that DH - for obvious reasons lol - went out and bought a plain toothbrush to use instead!

It is now a FAB teether for DS2! Vibrating action to massage sore gums! They really should just market a teether like it! lmao

They do have vibrating teethers!
http://www.nextag.com/vibrating-teether/stores-html
We have one that looks like a bunch of grapes and has really helped DD.

I'm going to get a wooden one too because she is a major teether. She has 8 very sharp teeth and for the last 2 months has chewed so much that we had to put a bumper around our coffee table because redirection did not work, lol, she actually chewed a lot of wood off and has bitten through the bumper.
Now we have a really nice, new chair with wooden rails that she has already chewed pieces off of but I haven't figured out how to cover it.

She has wooden toys and I thought that would be enough wood for her to stop her from chewing furniture but I'm thinking maybe the polished, smooth wood like these teethers in this post might help. Hopefully!

But it actually does help to just put the vibrating teether in her mouth when she starts to chew something that she really can't.
She bites down really hard and just leaves it in her mouth.


----------



## OpenDoorTraders (Aug 6, 2014)

*Open Door Traders- Little beaver Toy Line- natural and organic*

Hi! We understand your concern and too wanted something natural and safe for our little one so we designed these darling all natural, organic, handmade wooden teethers that will not only comfort your little one ,but last through all 20 of those tough pearly whites.
Available in either Maple or Oak each of our toys and teethers are handmade and finished with our own 100% natural, organic, food-grade, non-toxic finishing wax (a simple combination of beeswax and olive oil). Plus, wood is a natural anti-microbial and cleans easily. Chomp away little beavers! Check out our Little Beaver Toy Line and see for yourelf  http://opendoortraders.com/product/little-beaver-teether-fox/


----------

